
Ask HN: What would you replace the H1-B program with? - josephby
Whatever your feelings about Trump&#x27;s suspension of H1-B admissions you&#x27;ve got to believe that America can do better than the H1-B program. What would you replace it with?
======
mikece
Replace it with a program based on skills and ability. I forget who said it
but I like the idea: if you're a PhD (or equivalent) and want to come to the
US for work you get a temporary Green Card upon submission of your academic
credentials and a permanent one upon verification. The idea is that we
actively want to encourage the best and brightest from around the world to
come here and contribute to our excellence. The problem with basing it on a
degree is that some degrees aren't worth the paper on which they are
written... and what about master artisans who are essential to manufacturing
and industry? Machinists, welders, carpenters, plumbers: we needs those too,
arguably more so.

What we should NOT do is waste all of the H1B slots on workers who could
contribute from abroad, specifically programmers. Aren't all programmers
working in the US right now doing so remotely?

------
RNeff
Charge the sponsoring company a fee of $70K to $ 100K a year for each visa.
Then use the money to make STEM college degrees free or very low cost for US
students.

